

When Inheriting a Codebase, there are more questions than answers... - javacodegeeks
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/when-inheriting-codebase-there-are-more.html

======
perlgeek
> If you’re not using Maven then I suggest trying to get that accepted as the
> way of doing things though actually implementing Maven may be a lot easier
> than getting approval for its use. Politics eh...

That sounds unbecoming dogmatic. If there's a working build system which is
not a total pain, why change?

The first rule when inheriting a code base should be "avoid unnecessary
change".

Often you look at some parts of the code base, and wonder what on earth the
original authors had been thinking (or smoking). But when you try to replace
it you see that the old solution did make some sort of sense.

